# 23 weeks and spotted fresh blood



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there

I am 23 weeks pregnant and yesterday I had a spot of fresh red blood (about the size of a 5p) twice on the toilet paper when I wiped (definitely from my vagina). I haven't had anything since then and I can feel baby kicking so I'm not too worried but I wanted to ask you in case I should be worried by any bleeding at this stage of the pregnancy...

I've had a scan and my placenta is in the right place so it's not that.

I had continous, fresh red bleeding from 8.5 weeks until 14.5 weeks, sometimes heavier than AF with pain and cramping so I don't know whether I am just prone to bleeding.

I've had very mild AF type pain (the sort of strength I would get 2-3 days before AF was due) on and off for the last week and some round ligament growing pain.

What do you think? I have a gp antenatal appointment next Thursday, is it Ok to just wait and mention it then?

Thank you x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Bobby 

Yes you should be worried by any fresh red blood loss at this stage of your pregnancy. If you have anymore call the hospital when it happens.

As it was a small amount and it was yesterday, there is probably little point doing anything about it now. What blood group are you? 

Yes i would mention it on thursday. 

Kaz xxxx


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Kaz, I think I'm blood group O neg.

If I have any more blood I will definitely call the hospital straight away.

Thanks Kaz
Bobbyx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would check your blood group and if you are negative call hospital. Being a negative blood group if you bleed you need anti d anytime you have a bleed. 

Kaz xxx


----------

